# 4 Month Old Ignores Me



## Gordons Person (Apr 13, 2011)

I am new to this forum and this is my first time posting, but have searched many topics and find all the information very helpful.
My husband and I got a 4 month old GSD (I have ALWAYS wanted one) about two weeks ago. We each have our own chores. I feed him, take him for walks, take him to work a few days a week, love/pet him, throw toys for him to catch, and train him (we are enrolled in puppy class). The husband takes him for walks, plays with him, throws toys, and trains him. I think my husband is his favorite.  We say that the dog likes to play/rough house with the husband but hang out and just chill with me.

When I tell the dog to come he just looks at me unless he knows I have treats. We can get him to sit and laydown (with the help of cookies, we arent at the no cookie stage yet). But it seems that when I call him, he ignores me. I think it might be my tone.

Is this normal? (I have never had a dog, but have horses (husband has had dogs in the past)) And is there anything I can do to ensure he listens to me?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

He is only 4 months old. Attention span is very short. Might not even know his name yet. Try doing some focus work. With him right near you (side or front), every time he makes eye contact with you, treat him. Are you clicker training? That works wonders. He is only 4 months old, cant say that enough. Try this when calling his name (near you again), when he makes eye contact, treat him. Leerburg.com has some wonderful free videos to watch on training your puppy.


----------



## Gordons Person (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the advise, Ill try that. 

Yes, we are doing clicker training (puppy classes at PetsMart - week 1 was last week, we learned loading the clicker, "focus," and "sit")...I like it. I dont think the Husband likes it.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I wouldn't expect to get to the "no cookie" stage any time soon. Truthfully, dogs obey because it gets them something...and then eventually out of habit. It takes time for that to occur. And he is VERY young 



> I feed him, take him for walks, take him to work a few days a week, love/pet him, throw toys for him to catch, and train him (we are enrolled in puppy class). The husband takes him for walks, plays with him, throws toys, and trains him. I think my husband is his favorite.  We say that the dog likes to play/rough house with the husband but hang out and just chill with me.


It sounds like you have pretty evenly split the responsibilties but it's all in how your interact with the pup. 

To be perfectly honest, my puppies have always reminded me of little boys. They don't want to snuggle. They don't want to be loved on. They want to MOVE, roughhouse, and PLAY. I know I have a tendency to want to nuture- so I'm the one that does most of the grooming, most of the socializing...but DH gets to be Captain FUN- he winds them up before bed, gets them running around the house barking, biting things, and they think he is the BEST. Might just be that the way your husband interacts with the pup is more energetic and more fun for your pup. 

Look for some fun games you can do to strengthen your bond. It's a combination of the bond and the expectation of reward that create an obedient dog.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

welcome to the board. He's a puppy. A GSD pup at that. They have the attention span of a knat sometimes. One thing that might help when you want him to come WITHOUT treats involved, is be far more exciting than anything around. Bounce up and down, get excited, RUN AWAY FROM HIM! Running from him a short distance will encourage him to follow you because you've suddenly become totally fascinating and he'll want to follow you. when he follows you, and you stop, TREAT him for following you.

also.... you're not gonna find any fans of petsmart training programs or petco training programs. more often than not, the trainers dont have the experience under their belts to know what they're doing and most dont understand puppy/dog behavior well enough, if at all, to be of any use beyond teaching the basics but i still wouldnt recommend them for much.


----------

